# Fastest & Easiest Plow Mount



## tjaltz (Jul 7, 2002)

Thank you everyone for your help and suggestions for my plow purchase. One more question, which is the fastest and easiest plow to mount of this years models, the Western, the Snow Boss, the Fisher or a Meyers? Since I plan on leaving the plow off, and only installing it when I plow my driveway, I'm looking for something that I can install by myself quickly. Thanks in advance for your help.

>Previous Post: I have a 2001 Ford F-350 Diesel Super Cab Short >bed that does not have a factory snow plow package. I need a >plow for very limited plowing of my own driveway and property, >no commercial plowing. I have looked at The Boss Plow >with "smart hitch", a Western Ultra Mount, and Fisher Minute >Mount. They are all within a couple hundred dollars of one >another. I am only looking for a straight blade, and would not >be traveling much with the plow on the truck, I would only put it >on when I needed to plow. If I only plow ocassionaly and wont >travel much with the plow, do I need to upgrade the front >springs? Thanks in advance for your help, it's appreciated.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

My money is on the western ultra mount, very fast and very easy. Also if you park the plow on uneven ground, the push beam articulates to adjust to the uneveness.
If your driveway is gravel, look into an alternative cutting edge material. One that will absorb some of the impact of plowing that a steel edge would transmit to your new truck.
Dino


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

Pushing the urethane Dino???? LOL!!!  

Just razing you buddy!:waving: 

Greg


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

I'll give the Western ultra mount 2 thumbs up
the most time is plugging it in 
In the spring everything comes off to have a clean front end
and I tuck the cables inside the engine compartment
As far as not having the plow package 
you will be just fine
It's really just heavier springs in the front and steering damper
My brother in-law has a 01 f250 with out it 
and he plows with 8 1/2 western pro without a problem
you could add the springs if you what thou
there "X" code and they will lift the front a bit to level out the truck
you can check the spring code out on your truck it's on the sticker on the door 
jam
X are rated at 6,000, V are 5,200


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

My vote goes for the Ultra Mount too. As far as doing limited plowing, in my experience, guys who say they plan on doing limited plowing, typically end up doing more and more once they have the plow. Keep that in mind. Also, the truck should have an auxilliary tramsmission cooler. Take a look and see if yours has it. I'd be more worried about the trans cooler than heavier springs myself. A sagging front end is less of a concern that an overheated transmission IMO.

~Chuck


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

My Sno-Way is pretty easy to hook-up. Just pull up, align the mounts, put the pins back in, hook up the electrical and ready to go. I was thinking of getting a new plow this year though. I have a 7 1/2' 24 series and have a 2500 Ram. I am thinking may be to narrow for the truck. Last year I had a f150 stepside and it worked fine. I probably need to decide before I buy a mount for the new truck. Hmmmm I guess I better decide, winter will be here before we know it.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

The new model Fisher has a single lever to operate both mounting pins. The trouble is finding one as I understand that they are in limited supply this year. If you are truly only going to do your own drive, a Fisher may be overkill as they are very strong plows. Not to say the Western or Boss isn't. To second Chuck, I'd be more worried about the transmission than front end sag.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The diesel equipment group will have all the items a plow prep will except the HD springs. That truck will have tranny cooler, hd coolant system, oil cooler, dual batts, ho alternator and the rest of the goodies, and even some extra that a plow prep package doesnt have.
Dino


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

If you're looking for a quick mount plow and are considering the ultramount from western, you should look at the hitch n run system from curtis. Western copied Curtis's idea, and to the last of my knowledge it's in the courts. 

The curtis plow is really easy to hook up. I'd say a lot easier than my minute mount.


Bryan


----------



## bgrover (Jan 29, 2002)

Let's see if I can start a war!

I purchased a Boss with the SmartHitch 2 and have had it on and off several times. I find it very easy. The hardest part is getting the mount lined up, but if you have someone to guide you that is a snap. Once lined up the plugs are mounted to the bumper, plug her in and push a button and the plow mounts itself onto the front of the truck. When you take it off the only thing left is the frame brackets.

I use mine like you will, just to push out my 1/4 mile drive that drifts bad.


----------



## leprechaun_50 (Jan 27, 2002)

I will likely catch some heat on this but the Hiniker plows are real easy to put on and take off. Drive in, pull one lever, hook up the electrical to a grill mounted panel,raise the stand and drive off. When unhooked the subframe is all that is left on the truck.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Western Ultramount gets my vote. Almost 700 cheaper
than fisher. Buy one now dealers are running fire
sales to clear them out right now !.
Mine worked flawless all winter....with what little we
got in Hannibal this year. But we did get clobbered in
Alex Bay NY and I worked the s*** out of it there cuz
my buddies trucks BROKE 1st time out....lol...geo


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

I went with the boss also, very happy with it, its fast!!! on and off and fast hydraulics.. Also in my area the boss was about $700.00 cheaper as i was origionally planning on a western. As stated earlier in these post you will end up using it more then you planned because there are those offers you just can`t pass up $$$$$!!! Whatever brand you decide on base alot of your decision on dealer service!!!! my boss dealer also stays open 24 hrs in the snow season so between the price difference and the dealer i dont regret my decision. Its kind of like the ford, chevy dodge discussion everyone has there favorites!! Good luck, im sure any of the brands will do just fine!!


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*BOSS with Dollies wins hands down*

Make or put dollies on a BOSS & it can be installed in 10 seconds or less & that's no lie.


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

hmmm.... ohiosnow has my wheels spinning now!!! I like the idea was thinking of doing this just for ease of moving it around for storage. do those small wheels work out ok or would you have went heavier if you had to do it over? just curious..also do you run the plow on them or just throw them up out of the way?just wondering if it would hurt to run on a wheel vs. shoes? i like to keep my blade edge up just a little bit i have a couple spots where i go from black top to concrete if i dont leave it up the edge bites right in and lays the blade down even in float mode. i know nothing a jack hammer wouldn`t fix!!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BLAZES....Boss cheaper than western ? WOW when I was
at last years BBQ in Poughkeepsie I priced them all.
The only one cheaper was a snow way!
But the Boss hook up was really easy ! The girl that was
demonstraiting (spl) it was easy on the eyes too!
My needs are different all I need is a straight blade
anyway. Good luck with whatever you buy......just
shop,shop,shop for price and see you all at this years
BBQ!..........geo


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

western dealer wanted $3600.00 installed for the ultra mount, i had the boss installed for $2900 and added the touch pad instead of the joystick.... the boss dealer said they were trying to get a few on the road so maybe they cut me some slack??? im sure either would be fine for what im doing with it but it was the deciding factor for me..im also using just a straight blade 7.5 on a 01 f150 7700 series.. i do wish i would have went atleast 8 foot though..live and learn!!!!


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Blazes*

The dollies are no little dollies they are rated at 2400# each. If you want more info & pics search under the Welding & Fab form---"Built my own Dollies" it has a bunch of picks & info. And no I don't plow with them on as I don't like shoes or wheels on my plows when plowing .


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Blazes........Holy Cow !.......When I bought mine it was
just the opposite on prices 2900 for western with hand
held, 3600 for fisher or Boss ! You live in Ohio ?
man what a difference ! Well anyway I got 10 HARD
winters out of my last western. I hope to get this
many out of the new one too !
Good luck and PRAY for SNOW!.......geo

BTW: Got grass (aka mike) paid like 36oo for his
big western v-plow last year too.....strange how
prices differ...........


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

sonjaab,
is that 3600 installed on a western vee or just self installed if thats installed my next plow i may travel to get .. also i see your a gto man i`ll have to get some pics of my neighbors gto`s he has a 64 hard top a 70 convertable and a 72 olds 442 for toys ..but if the plows are that much cheaper up that way it would be worth the trip!!! a western vee here is 4200 installed take me a while to pay for that one with the few residentials i do!!! i went in a 50 mile area looking for better deals just could`nt find it!! i went from great lake trucks in cleveland to forest park in erie no luck!!next time you might see me drive by in NY :waving:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BLAZES.....Got grass aka mike got his 8 or 9 ft 
(can"t remember) western V installed in Buffalo
NY for around 3600 bucks ! 
Wish he would chime in here ! His is a unimount tho.
At the time they didn't make the ultra mount in a
V plow. My ulta 71/2 was just under 2900 
installed with hand held...............geo


----------



## ScottyB. (Oct 26, 2001)

Lep,

I'm glad you mentioned Hiniker first. I am happy with mine. Very fast mount. I only used mine for personal use last year. This year I will be clearing for a few neighbors and maybe I'll make a buck or two.

My Hiniker did not fail me at all. However I don't think I would do commercial work with it. I would make the same choice if I did it all again. It would be worth pricing them out. 

Those 0% interest rates really temp a guy don't they????!!!!!
Until you factor in the arguement with the wife. 

ScottyB.


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

Meyers came out with a new plow the xpress plow said it can be mounted in 30 seconds looks really simple


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry but that was 3 and 1/2 years ago.


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

Sorry but that was 3 and 1/2 years ago.
__________________
are u talkin to me???? cause if u are the plow just came out this year


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

The guy asked the question in 2002. I would think he purchased a couple of years before Meyer offered the new mount..... CHECK THE YEAR OF THE POST...


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

o sry guys ic now sry again


----------



## Triton Snow Systems (Aug 6, 2004)

*quikest mount*

my money is on the Boss smart hitch


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, realistically they are all the same (now to duck the bulletts)
They ALL hook fast- MM1 2 pins and 2 plugs, MM2 2 plugs 1 lever, blizzard switch and pin (S), Western pin, plug, switch- whatever. It takes less than 1 minute to mount almost EVERY make of plow reguardless of the mount- the old Speedcast only takes a minute when you set it up right. Ah, but that's the time taking problem- seting it up right. 
The time in mounting any plow is the aligning the truck to the plow ears- they all have em and they all need to be aligned to hook. IF you get good you get it in 1 or 2 tries- it took me 20 minutes my first season to hook the MM1. If it's misaligned the Speedcast is easier to hook- pull up, attach the lift chain and lift- push the ears in place and throw the pins- hook the hoses and your done without backing up, driving forward, and repeat.
So, realistically, IMHO they are all the same.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I have owned meyers and fishers but nothing I mean nothing compares to the ultra mount western I love it. I can hook it up in 10seconds or less it is great. 
I take it off when finished put it on when I need it. My other truck has a meyers and I leave it mounted all season :redbounce Western all the way


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

Go with the boss plow It has the smart hitch 2 and it works like a charm. I have used the unimount and ultramount and the boss is easier on and off


----------



## 129 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Curtis plows*

Being new to this web site and just starting out in the plowing business, I purchased a new Curtis plow with its hitch and run system. so far the plow works great, and the hook up is very fast. It only takes 20 seconds. I have the snow pro - 3000 mounted on a 1991 Dodge Power Ram 150. I always see people talking about the Western, Fisher, and Boss plows. Any one out there using Curtis Plows?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I do. Homepro with a 7 ft Fisher cutting edge. On a 99 Ranger.
I move snow.
Jason


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i like the western ultra and the fisher mm2 i also like the curtis i dont like that hyd jack if that breaks your screwed i think ?


----------

